# The "Photos Tell No Lies" thread...



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

No, I do NOT want to post any photos here-because that's the point: how many of you FEEL young and energetic, and FEEL like you're a stud or an Amazon...

...and then you look at photos of yourself and it's like _[cue Psycho stabbing music]_ "OMG!!! I look so FAT! I look so OLD!"

LOL

I'm about to the point where I'd be perfectly happy NOT to see any more pics of myself. (Conversely, if you really enjoy looking at pics of yourself, then you're either blessed with good looks, or you spend a lot of time trying to look young!)

Scott


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't think I have posted many pics of myself here.

I don't want to be pestered by hot chicks...


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

The other day I saw an old overweight balding guy sitting on my bike...
then I realized it was me!


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

SWriverstone said:


> I'm about to the point where I'd be perfectly happy NOT to see any more pics of myself.


That sums up how I feel these days. On a good day, when a ride is going especially well, I can forget how old I actually am... until I see a photo. Not too long ago I was riding with my 13 yo grandson, who commented, "Grandpa, I don't think you should wear shorts." Why? I asked. " 'Cause your legs are wrinkly." I beat him to the top of the hill, I'll have you know, wrinkly legs notwithstanding. 'Bout killed me. He's getting pretty fast though, so it might be the last time I do that.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

Yup, agree. My body is broken but mentally I still feel like I did when I was 30. Just sorta sucks when the body and mind refuse to meet.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

MASC1104 said:


> Yup, agree. My body is broken but mentally I still feel like I did when I was 30. Just sorta sucks when the body and mind refuse to meet.


Same here, mentally I feel young(er) but then I look in the mirror&#8230;&#8230;ugh&#8230;...I haven't aged very well.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I spend some time attempting to look young, it's called sunscreen. (And trying to reduce my waistline)


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Time...time....time...won't leave me as I am
But time won't take the boy out of this man
****************
U2 City of Blinding lights


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I need some hair dye......

Eric


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Eric Malcolm said:


> I need some hair dye......
> 
> Eric


I need some hair.....


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

Being married to the best woman that walks the face of this planet for 37 years I know I am done as far as that goes. How I look????? I Don't Care! It is all a matter of how I feel. And staying grateful for what I have. Two ways to be rich; make more or desire less. And all I want is another bike.


----------

